# Sig Sauer p250



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I'm trying to get more information on the Sig Sauer P250, so if anybody has some experience or knowledge on this firearm please share.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I own several of them and think they are great. They are double action only, but with a very smooth trigger pull. You need to handle one and make sure you like it. They are not for everyone. After shooting my first 250, I got rid of my Glocks, they felt cheap by comparison. The removable fire control unit is simple and reliable. I've had no trouble with any of mine. My favorite is the compact .40, but the compact .45 is not far behind. I carry the sub compact .40 everywhere I go. They arealso very accurate, on par with the "classic" Sigs. They are hard to beat for the price. I could go on all day about the 250. Let me know if you specific questions about them, I would be happy to help.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Thanks hud3550 for your help and I must say you are right on point about the Sig p250 being a GREAT pistol. I actually went and purchased one and I Love this gun. I rented one from the range shot it just to get a feel of the DAO trigger and when I shot this wonderful firearm at the range I really enjoyed it. I then went and purchased me one. I know this gun isn't for everybody, but all I'm saying is it's the gun for me. And once again hud3550 I appreciate the info.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Go to have another happy 250 owner.


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

Took my P250 out to the range and it's still shooting GREAT so far I'm still a satisfied customer. I guess I can say I'm 
definitely a fan of Sig Sauer.


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

Which model and caliber did you get ?


----------



## AIM RIGHT (Jun 19, 2011)

I have the p250 compact 40caliber.


----------

